# Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?



## crazyracer22 (24. November 2009)

Hi spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Rolle zu zulegen hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rolle Verarbeitung, Lauf und so weiter. Will sie in einer 3000er Version an eine Speedmaster XH packen.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Wie lang ist die XH denn? Hast du keine Bedenken, dass die Rute extrem kopflastig wird?


----------



## crazyracer22 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Die ist 2.70 lang meinst du das die 4000er besser da dran passt ist ja noch nichts bestellt!!!


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich persönlich würde da keine 3000er ranschrauben - Was für Köder hast du denn vor zu fischen, wenn ich dein Avatar interpretieren, dann eher auf Hecht, oder?


----------



## Pepe.nt (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

Ist deine Rute mit der Technium DF BX Spinning 270XH Wg. 50-100 g zu vergleichen ???

möchte mir die Rute morgen kaufen und suche eine passende Rolle ! da die Rute ja nicht Kopflastig werden soll !!!

LG Pepe


----------



## C..pHunter (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Moin moin...

ich würde an deiner Stelle die 4000er nehmen. Mit der 30000er (200g) wird die Rute sehr kopflastig. Zum Vergleich: Vom Gewicht her entspricht die 3000er einer Twin Power 1000 FC.
Gruß, Dennis


----------



## WaveLord (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

kannst Dir das hier ja auch mal durchlesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169848

Besitze selbst die Rarenium, allerdings in der 2500er Größe(gleiches Gewicht wie die 3000er).
Würd für deine Rute auch lieber die 4000er empfehlen. Das Teil ist wirklich wahnsinnig leicht.

Liebe Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube auch, dass die Rolle noch nicht lange genug auf dem markt ist, dass da schon richtige Erfahrungen vorliegen. So etwas kommt frühestens nach einem halben Jahr, wenn die Vorführmodelle verkauft sind und die Serienteile mit ihren Fehlern im Handel sind.


----------



## DRU (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> nach einem halben Jahr, wenn die Vorführmodelle verkauft sind und die Serienteile mit ihren Fehlern im Handel sind.




Warum immer so schlecht über neue Rollenmodelle gedacht wird bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Einem so erfahrenen Rollenhersteller wie Shimano sollte man schon zutrauen keinen Bananenprodukte auf den Markt zu bringen. 

Als die TP FC auf den Markt kam wurde die im Board unglaublich schlecht gemacht, das sie eigentlich hätte keine 2 Wochen halten düfen. Komischerweise beschwert sich kein TP FC Besitzer, ganz im Gegenteil.


Sehe das mit dem Rollengewicht übrigens wie Martin.


----------



## crazyracer22 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ja möchte auf Hecht mit Gufi gehen ich überleg es mir dann nochmal mit der Größe danke trotzdem


----------



## WaveLord (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Vieleicht kannst Du dich ja auch für ne andere Rute begeistern ?

Z.b die Abu Fantasista Aozora in 2,13 mit 10-40 gr Wurfgewicht..
oder die Pulse von Berkley in 2,40 mit 15-50 gr Wurfgewicht.

Sind beides Ruten die ein geringes Gewicht haben und ich denke gerade letztere ist für das fischen mit GuFi ausreichend wenn man da bei der Größe nicht übertreibt..

Und da ich meine Rolle selbst mit ner Pulse fische und sehr begeistert von der Kombo bin kann ich Dir die nur empfehlen... 
Super verarbeitet und grad wirklich günstig zu bekommen...:m

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nolfravel (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Vieleicht kannst Du dich ja auch für ne andere Rute begeistern ?
> 
> Z.b die Abu Fantasista Aozora in 2,13 mit 10-40 gr Wurfgewicht..
> oder die Pulse von Berkley in 2,40 mit 15-50 gr Wurfgewicht.
> ...


 


Wieder mal völlig unwichtig und unpassend...Es wurde nach ner Rolle und nicht nach ner Rute gefragt.


Zum rest stimme ich mal Martin zu ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## crazyracer22 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

War gerad bei meinem Tackledealer er meinte auch das ich lieber die 4000er nehmen sollte er hatte dsie beide schon in den Händen und war sehr begeistert! Habe ihm dann gesagt das er die Große bestellen kann doch dann kam die antwort die ich nicht hören wollte " AUSVERKAUFT " erst 
Anfang Januar wieder naja die paar Tage werd ich dann noch mit meiner Daiwa Laguna weiter fischen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (24. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> War gerad bei meinem Tackledealer er meinte auch das ich lieber die 4000er nehmen sollte er hatte dsie beide schon in den Händen und war sehr begeistert! Habe ihm dann gesagt das er die Große bestellen kann doch dann kam die antwort die ich nicht hören wollte " AUSVERKAUFT " erst
> *Anfang Januar *wieder naja die paar Tage werd ich dann noch mit meiner Daiwa Laguna weiter fischen.
> Schöne Grüße



Die Aussage hatte ich auch mal von einem Händler bezüglich einer Shimano. Daraus wäre im Endeffekt mitte März/April geworden, aber mitte Februar wollte ich dann nichtmehr warten und hab sie abbestellt.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

da hab ich ja glück gehabt hab heute eine geordert!:q

wieviel wollen die denn bei euch haben?(preis)


----------



## crazyracer22 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Also mein Angelgeschäft des Vertrauens meinte das er sie mir für den E... kurs geben kann allerdings weiß ich dann wo sie her kommt und ich hin gehen kann wenn was dran ist!


----------



## rockWell (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Wofür steht eigentlich das "SFA" beim 3000er Modell?


----------



## DRU (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Flache Spule , ähnlich wie bei einer Matchrolle

s steht für shallow = flach


----------



## Tisie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die 2500er Rarenium gekauft, weil ich eine Rolle mit dem Gewicht einer 1000er und dem Schnureinzug einer 2500er haben wollte. Gerade für kurze und leichte Ruten ist mir eine 2500er etwas zu schwer und eine 1000er ein bißchen zu "fummelig" im Handling und wenn man schneller Schnur einziehen will. Unter dieser Anforderung ist die 2500er Rarenium ein wunderbarer Kompromis, der die Vorteile beider Größen perfekt vereint.

Eins möchte ich aber auch nicht verschweigen: die Rolle ist zwar spürbar leichter als meine 2500er Aspire (200g / 265g), kommt bez. Laufverhalten und Schnurwicklung aber nicht an die Aspire heran, da ist schon noch ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren bzw. zu sehen. Wenn man die guten Eigenschaften der Aspire mit einem niedrigen Gewicht kombinieren will, kommt man um die Fireblood nicht herum, aber die kostet eben auch als Sonderangebot gut das doppelte der Rarenium (wenn man die fehlende E-Spule der Fireblood mit einrechnet, die Rarenium hat eine E-Spule inkl.).

Bisher hatte ich die Rarenium noch nicht am Wasser, so daß ich über die ersten Praxiserfahrungen wohl erst im neuen Jahr berichten kann (wenn es so frostig bleibt).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Schon klar aber überlege mal wo eine Aspire rangiert und wo eine Rareum rangiert, ist doch offensichtlich das da nicht so viel drin sein kan was an eine Aspire ranreicht


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Moin Matthias, 

das Wickelbild soll sich wohl nach einigen Tagen amWasser verbessern. Ist mir zumindest zu Ohren gekommen


----------



## OnTheMove (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Also ich hab die Rarenium 2500 zu hause und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Klar das es keinne Aspire ist aber, aber die is mir zu Teuer und für den Preis den ich bezahlt habe, bin ich für die Menge Rolle die ich bekomme Total zufrieden. Ich werde sie mir auf jeden fall noch mal Kaufen!

grüße Markus


----------



## Tisie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hi,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Schon klar aber überlege mal wo eine Aspire rangiert und wo eine Rareum rangiert, ist doch offensichtlich das da nicht so viel drin sein kan was an eine Aspire ranreicht


das ist völlig klar, aber trotzdem mag die Differenzierung für einige hilfreich sein. Und gerade zum aktuellen Ausverkaufspreis der Aspire sind die beiden Rollen preislich gar nicht sooo weit voneinander entfernt, so daß die Aspire schon eine Alternative zur Rarenium ist, wenn das Gewicht nicht der ausschlaggebende Kaufanreiz ist.



DRU schrieb:


> das Wickelbild soll sich wohl nach einigen Tagen amWasser verbessern. Ist mir zumindest zu Ohren gekommen


Aha, ist ja interessant 



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Rarenium 2500 zu hause und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Klar das es keinne Aspire ist aber, aber die is mir zu Teuer und für den Preis den ich bezahlt habe, bin ich für die Menge Rolle die ich bekomme Total zufrieden. Ich werde sie mir auf jeden fall noch mal Kaufen!


Klar, für den Preis geht die Leistung völlig in Ordnung.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## savage28 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Gibts den nun noch mehr Erfahrungen,weil ich brauche auch eine neue Spinnkombo,und liebäugel mit dieser Rolle.


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



savage28 schrieb:


> Gibts den nun noch mehr Erfahrungen,weil ich brauche auch eine neue Spinnkombo,und liebäugel mit dieser Rolle.


 

Sie macht Spaß
Sie Wickelt Gut
Sie läuft Gut
Sie hat ne verdammt gute Bremse
Sie ist leicht


Noch mehr Fragen?:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hab sie mitlerweile auch seit fast nem Monat hier rumliegen. Nur kann sie im Schrank keinen Praxistest machen...!

Das Thema Gewicht wurde ja schon oft genug angesprochen. Die is echt ma sau leicht. Auch sonst macht sie einen guten Eindruck auf mich, läuft ordentlich, ist gut verarbeitet und die Bremse macht auch nen guten Eindruck...!

Jetzt müsste sie dann nur noch die ersten Praxistests bestehn, dann is alles top...!


----------



## carper85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Moin Moin,

ich fische die Rolle in der 3000er SFA Version mit ner 0,12er
Spiderwire an einer Technium DF XH und kann nur gutes sagen über diese Rolle. Ich habe mit dieser Rolle in den letzten wochen viele Hechte und einige Zander fangen können und bin echt begeistert. Ich kann die Rolle echt empfehlen und bin auch am überlegen ob ich nicht noch ne kleinere hohle zum Barsch und Forellenangeln.

Schönen Gruß und Schöne Weihnachten....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Sie macht Spaß
> Sie Wickelt Gut
> Sie läuft Gut
> Sie hat ne verdammt gute Bremse
> ...


 

hab die 4000er knapp nen monat im einsatz den rest siehe oben#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Kann mal einer von euch Besitzern bei Gelegenheit reingucken (und evtl. knipsen), ob da wirklich unter der Spule am Achsflansch goldenes Messing zu sehen ist? 
Das wäre nämlich bezuglich der Getriebequalität interessant und leicht zu sehen, und hat schon der TP FC aus der Misere mit der schmählich herabsetzenden Werbung #q seitens Shimano geholfen!


----------



## Khaane (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Guckst du hier. 

http://daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_rarenium_ci4/

Paladin-Gear, mit Messing-Pinion-Gear und den obligatorischen Kunststoff-WS Ritzel.
Dazu das ultraleichte CI4-Material und eine Alu WS-Führung samt Alu Hauptachse.

Schwupps sind knapp 60gr. gespart - Evtl. ist das Alu ja genauso robust wie die ansonsten üblichen Edelstahlkomponenten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Der Einbau des Messing-Pinion-Gear ist immerhin schon mal ein Riesenvorteil gegenüber der Sephia Cl4, denn ein Alu-Pinion-Gear finde ich gruselig.
Der Alu-WS macht gar keine Probleme, weder bei Stella noch TP oder Red-Arc.
Nur bei der Alu-Achse bin ich skeptisch, da würde ich gerne die Belastbarkeit wissen, bevor man so eine Rolle empfiehlt oder einsetzt, weil das nicht die gleiche wie bei einer Stahlachse sein kann. 
Immerhin ist Getriebelauftechnisch dann soweit alles normal.
Bleibt die Frage nach den Schrauben. Blechschneidschrauben in Kunststoff, oder gar eingesetzte kleine Metallbuchsen?  Sieht laut den Bildern ja leider nach Blechschneidschrauben in Kunststoff aus.


----------



## Khaane (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Denke, dass es sich um eine spezielle Duraluminium Legierung handelt.
Für eine korrosionsanfällige Dural-Legierung spricht die verwendete Beschichtung.
Wenn ja, sollte sie der Edelstahlachse in nichts nachstehen.

Naja, bin mittlerweile auch schon vom Shimano-Virus befallen, die hochwertigeren Rollen sind wirklich gut.

Vorallem mag das hochwertige Finish und die Materialanmutung begeistern - Da ist Shimano wirklich Spitzenreiter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich hatte letztens so eine Achse von einer Stella FW in der Mache.
Diese Rolle ist dem sogar weitgehend nachempfunden, aber vereinfacht und eben gehoust in CI4 anstelle Mg.   Gewicht soweit sehr gleich.
Die Alu-Achse kann nicht dasselbe aushalten, dazu ist sie viel zu leicht.
Aber wahrscheinlich hält sie gerade genug aus, ich tippe auf 4 oder 5 oder 6kg Zuglast |kopfkrat, habe aber leider keine über um das mal zu testen.  
Die geben 0.25mm/260m bei der 4000 an, das würde für max. 5kg sprechen. 
Zumal alle hochwertigen 4000er Shimanos seit 2000 dafür ausgelegt zu sein scheinen.
Wenn die Rarenium 4000 das genauso kann, ist das gut.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Was hat die Angabe für die Schnurfassung mit der Bremskraft zu tun? Die 0,25mm/260m stehen auf allen 4000er Shimanorollen drauf (mal von der TP C14 FA abgesehen). Meine TP 4000 PG hat umgerechnet auch so eine Schnurfassung und deren Bremskraft liegt weit höher (und wurde schon etliche Male extremst beansprucht).
Das eine Alu-Achse aber materialbedingt nicht so robust ist wie eine mit dem gleichen Durchmesser als Stahl leuchtet mir ein. Aber ich bezweifle das die Bremse mehr Bremswirkung hat als die Achse verträgt (solange sie nicht mit der Rohrzange zugedreht wird).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich kenne die TP 4000 PG nicht, aber laut Beschreibung des Innenlebens sollte die schon eine Stufe stärker ausgelegt als die normalen Typen sein.

Ob wirklich 5kg erreicht wurden, würde ich immer stark bezweifeln, da ohne eigenenes Testen und Nachmessen die Kräfte min. doppelt so hoch empfunden werden. Also reale 2  oder 2.5kg anstelle 5kg, das ist oft nachgewiesen. Bei 5kg gehen nach meiner Beobachtung bisher die Schnurfangbügelarme der Shimano 4000er an die Spulenkante oder Schnur ran, und dann ist Essig mit Drillen. Mehr ist das nicht eingebaut.
Deswegen schätze ich auch, dass die Shimano-Ingenieure gar nicht mehr von den (normalen) Rollen wollen und hinein konstruiert haben. 
Reicht ja auch zu 99% der Angelsituationen locker aus.

Die Empfehlung der stärksten angegebenen Schnüre, und gerade bei den japanischen Spulenaufdrucken, ist nach einigen Einschätzungen schon ein Maß, wie die Rollen belastet werden dürfen ohne einen Schaden zu nehmen.

Nach fast einhelliger Meinung aller Spinangler gehörte sowas als Max-Belastungsangabe auch zu den Rollen dazu, wäre Maßstab für die Schnurauswahl, aber allein der Hersteller will nicht.


----------



## powermike1977 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass die Rolle noch nicht lange genug auf dem markt ist, dass da schon richtige Erfahrungen vorliegen. So etwas kommt frühestens nach einem halben Jahr, wenn die Vorführmodelle verkauft sind und die Serienteile mit ihren Fehlern im Handel sind.



ist egal wie lange die rolle auf dem markt ist, hier haben manche ahnung von angezeug was erst 2021 auf den markt kommt . echt der hammer! und dann direkt dieser unfug mit der kopflastigkeit...die 4000er wiegt 260gr...oh mann! lach mich wech.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab mit der TP 5000 PG mal einen Hebetest an meiner Wallerrute gemacht und 8kg vom Boden gehoben ohne das die Bremse ausgelöst hat.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen das die Bremse nicht komplett zu war (nur "gut handfest" sozusagen) und die TP 4000 und 5000 baugleich sind; lediglich die Spule fasst mehr Schnur.
Die Rarenium C14 4000 hat laut Plat eine Bremskraft von max. 10kg. In wieweit sich das Modell von dem "deutschen" Modell unterscheidet kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Zu der Angabe 10kg bei der Rarenium muss ich schon ein bischen schmunzeln.  
Ob die die lbs einfach in kg übernommen haben? :q

Schau mal hier:
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...ucts_id/5802/shimano/08-biomaster-c3000s.html
Bei der recht durchschnittlichen sozusagen "Standard-Shimano" wie der Biomaster sind da 2mal Drag-Lasten angegeben, und die erste ist die empfohlene. 
Die zweite Angabe sagt ja nur, was die zugedrehte Bremse max. können soll. 
Der erste Wert klingt aber ganz vernünftig.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Keine Ahnung; kann aber durchaus sein das die Angaben korrekt sind. Bei meiner TP PG sind zwei Bremsscheiben mehr drin als bei einer Stella 5000 FA. 30lbs PowerPro drauf, Bremse zu, Zugwaage dran und anziehen. Für was hat man Garantie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Das ist ja auch sehr gut, wenn man sowas macht! #6
Papier ist geduldig, aber wenn Du wissen willst was Du vom Gerät erwarten kannst, dann muss eben ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung; kann aber durchaus sein das die Angaben korrekt sind. Bei meiner TP PG sind zwei Bremsscheiben mehr drin als bei einer Stella 5000 FA. 30lbs PowerPro drauf, Bremse zu, Zugwaage dran und anziehen. Für was hat man Garantie.



Wo hast Du denn Deine TP PG gekauft das Du meinst Garantie für diesen Versuch zu haben?

Ich habe die Rolle in D noch nicht gesehen, in Übersee wird man Dir de Rolle wenn sie den Versuch nicht überstehen sollte zwar gerne reparieren, allerdings nur gegen Bezahlung.

Wobei ich selbst in D bei mutwilliger Zerstörung keinen Garantieanspruch sehen würde.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab meine PG damals Koh Tao gekauft. Bei mir wärs etwas kompliziert, weil ich die Rolle in einem Laden gekauft hab dessen Namen ich damals nicht mal aussprechen konnte, geschweige denn jemals wieder finden würde.
Meine 4000 Certate hab ich vor fast zwei Jahren bei Plat gekauft und da ist mir in Italien der Rollenfuß abgebrochen, nachdem ich mit der Hand die Spule festgehalten hab damit ich einen grösseren Waller aus der Strömung rauskriege. Als ich daheim war hab eine Email geschickt, mich mit ihm abgesprochen und die Rolle zurückgeschickt. ~6 Wochen später hatte ich eine neue Certate (lediglich die Versandkosten zu Plat gingen auf meine Kosten).
So ein "Test" fällt auch nicht unter mutwillige Zerstörung. Das sind die gleichen Rahmenbedingungen wie ein Wallerdrill bei hart eingestellter Bremse.
Ich hab bei *jeder* meiner Rollen am Anfang die Bremse zu gedreht, die Spule in die Hand genommen und gedreht. Eine Spro (nicht die RedArc) hab ich mal die Spulenachse abgedreht, weil die Bremse blockiert hat. Zurück zum Händler, das reklamiert und sie wurde ausgetauscht.
Wenn die Bremse blockiert ist die Rolle unbrauchbar.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Eine Frage an die Rareniumbesitzer, kommen eure Rollen ebenfalls aus Malaysia? Ich hab eine 2500er die kommt von dort.


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Japs, stand auf meiner auch druff...!


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Auf meiner stehts auch druff


Gruß JP


----------



## carper85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Auf meener och....:q


----------



## OnTheMove (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Jupp auch Malaysia


----------



## -deniz- (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

moin,
eine frage noch an dieser stelle. 
wollte mir die 3000er zu meiner bereits vorhandenen speedmaster 240h kaufen.
verwendung hier speziell für das leichte fischen mit gufi, aber auch fürs twitchen mit mittelgroßen (100er u. 128 er) suspendern!
meint ihr das passt oder ist die ganze geschichte nicht stimmig?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich würde das twitchen lassen. Ist das nicht eher eine Sache für eine BC? Ich denke, dass die Aussichten die Rolle mit der kurzen harten Rute zu schrotten recht gut stehen.


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Der Gedanke kam mir auch gerade so. Deine Twitchköder sind jetzt zwar nicht die größten, aber eben euch keine Minis. Und das Röllchen ist eben ein Modell, das auf Leichtbau getrimmt ist. Ob da Twitchen dann der richtige Einsatzbereich ist!?

Wobei, andrerseits, mach es, dann ham wir hier dann vllt auch bald mal den ersten Bericht über eine geschrottete Rare und wissen dann schonmal, was das Leichtgewicht wirklich kann (oder auch nicht)!  Bisher  berichten ja alle nur von positiven Ergebnissen und sind begeistert...!


----------



## StefanN :) (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hey, 

ich denke dass das twitchen kein Problem sein dürfte...solange es bei der ködergröße bleibt...die rolle ist zwar schon auf kleinere köder ausgelegt das heisst aber nich das sie auch nich sowas abkann und ich glaube sie schafft das ohne probs  


MfG Stefan


----------



## Friedfischschreck (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Das dir kleine Twitchbaits die Rolle ruinieren ist eigentlich eher unwahrscheinlich. Solang du sie nicht zum Jerken missbrauchst dürfte sie halten #6


----------



## Tisie (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

ich würde mir da auch keine Sorgen machen, zumal der Druck beim Twitchen hauptsächlich auf die Rücklaufsperre geht (da bei der Twitchbewegung ja nicht gleichzwitig gekurbelt wird - zumindest mache ich das nicht so). Ich habe auch schon 110er Arnauds mit 'ner 1000er Rolle getwitcht, wenn auch nur ausnahmsweise  ... ob man lieber mit der Mulit twitcht, ist wohl Geschmackssache, ich probier's diese Saison mal aus. Von größeren Crank-, Jerk- und Swimbaits würde ich mit der 3000er Rarenium allerdings wirklich die Finger lassen.

@Uli: Speedmaster 240h = kurz und hart? Sind das nicht zwei Widersprüche auf einmal? |kopfkrat 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Naja, 2,40 ist aus meiner Perspektive schon kurz und die Speedy in H ist ja durchaus robust...


----------



## Tisie (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Oha, auch noch wach #h ... aus der Sicht eines MeeFo-Anglers hast Du natürlich Recht, ein Jerbait-Angler wird das wohl anders beurteilen 

Gute Nacht, Matthias


----------



## -deniz- (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

danke erstmal für die rückmeldungen. 
vllt. ist ja auch eine 4000er eine alternative. allerdings dürfte die auch nicht deutlich robuster sein, als die 3000er (und sie wiegt 60gr mehr)!  oder was meint ihr?!
hätte einfach gerne eine schön leichte kombo!! aber qualität und verwendungsbereich muss halt auch passen.
im übrigen empfinde ich die speedmaster 240h auch nicht als besonders kurz und hart! aber das sieht ja jeder anders...meine freundin ist da auch immer anderer meinung ;-)


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ansich würde ich da nicht so die Probleme sehen, aber:



-deniz- schrieb:


> verwendung hier speziell für das leichte fischen mit *gufi*, aber auch fürs twitchen mit mittelgroßen (100er u. 128 er) *suspendern*!



Das wäre für mich einmal eine Geflochtene und einmal eine Nylon/FC Schnur. 

Ich denke wenn du die Jerks mit Geflecht fischt, wäre eine andere Rolle als die C3000S Rarenium angebrachter. 

Nachteil an der kleinen Rolle, wenn du die Jerks mit Nylon fischen willst, da kann man nur dünne Schnur verwenden, 8 lb oder 10 lb, wobei 10 lb auf einer C3000 grenzwertig sein könnte. Bei FC hört der Spaß dann spätestens bei 8 lb auf. Diese Jerks würde ich ehr an einer 14 oder 16 lb haben wollen.


----------



## Mocce (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, ich schreibs mal hier rein, ich hoffe das passt dazu und ihr könnt mir helfen

Kurze Vorgeschichte:

Ich besitze seit ca. 1 Monat eine Rarenium 2500 für meine leichte Spinnfischrute (4-16g WG). Schnurverlegung war am Anfang ein "Oha" erlebnis im negativen Sinn (dünne geflochtene), aber mit einer zusätzlichen Beilagscheibe (welche mitgeliefert werden) hatte ich das nach kurzer Zeit im Griff. So weit so gut.

Da ich hier regelmäßig mitlese, und mich der Thread etwas verunsichert hat im Bezug auf meinen Kauf hab ich mir mal die Bremse und das Innenleben der Rarenium genauer angesehn.

Die Rarenium hat zwar 3 Bremsscheiben, diese sind aber extrem leicht und dünn (Magnesium?) und nicht aus dem gleichen Material wie Bremsscheiben aus preisgünstigeren Shimano Modellen wie z.b. Seido/Exage (dort sind die Bremsscheiben aus einem schwereren Material...nehme an Stahl). Ausserdem ist ein Zahnrad in der Rarenium weiß...und scheint aus Plastik??? zu sein (befindet sich in der Nähe des Schalters für die Rücklaufsperre), was natürlich bei meiner leichten Spinnrute nichts ausmacht, weil die Rolle da nicht so stark belastet wird.

Zur Frage:

Da ich vor habe mir noch ein 4000er Model zu holen für eine schwere Hechtrute 50-100g die zum Spinnfischen UND Bootsschleppen auf Hecht (in dem Gewässer sind 1m+ vorhanden, sowie auch ein großer Bestand an Wallern...hatte leider schon welche am Wobbler hängen) wollte ich mal Fragen ob das schlau ist solch ein Leichtgewicht zu verwenden. Wäre da eine Twinpower 4000 FC vielleicht besser als eine Rarenium 4000?

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit fischen über 1meter mit einer Rarenium gemacht, bzw. sie mal härter belastet?

Falls jemand eine Twinpower besitzt, bitte könnt ihr nachsehn ob die auch diese leichten Magnesiumbremsscheiben hat oder normale aus Stahl?


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Mocce,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!



Mocce schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit fischen über 1meter mit einer Rarenium gemacht, bzw. sie mal härter belastet?


Nein, noch nicht, aber ich habe z.B. schon 'nen gut 90er an Barschgerät mit 'ner 750er Symetre gefangen, was absolut kein Problem für die Rolle war. Klar ist das ein Einzelfall und nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber was soll da kaputt gehen, wenn man die Bremse ordentlich einstellt und vernünftig drillt?!

An 'nem Meterhecht wird die 4000er Rarenium vermutlich nicht scheitern, aber ob die dem Druck der bei einer 50-100g Rute zu erwartenden großen Köder dauerhaft standhält, würde ich eher in Frage stellen. Weiterhin solltest Du Dich fragen, ob bei einer 50-100g Rute ein niedriges Rollengewicht wirklich so wichtig für Dich ist.

Für mich wäre eine so leichte Rolle bei der Anwendung nicht relevant und ich würde wohl die 4000er Aspire (gerade im Ausverkauf und nicht viel teurer als die TP FC) oder eine Multirolle wählen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hechte würde ich auch nicht als Problem sehen. Große Köder könnten ein Problem sein, und natürlich Waller. Ich habe mit den Daiwa-Leichtbaumodellen wie Fuego und Luvias so meine Erfahrungen gemacht, eine kleine Luvias habe ich im Drill eines kleinen Marmorkarpfens (1,28m) beschädigt, das selbe gilt für eine Twinpower Magnesium mit einem 1,40er Exemplar. Da ich häufiger mit solchen Fischen zu tun habe kommen mir die Leichtbaumodelle nicht mehr in Frage.

Mit den etwas massiver gebauten Modellen gibt es da keine Probleme, die bevorzuge ich wenn ich wirklich häufiger mit starker Belastung rechnen muss. Die Leichtbau-Modelle sind aber zum normalen Spinnfischen vollkommen in Ordnung. Besonders wenn Du größere Tieftauchende Wobbler schleppen willst würde ich kein Leichtbau-Modell nehmen.


----------



## Mocce (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

Danke für eure Einschätzungen.

hab mich nun für eine TP 4000 FC entschieden aufgrund des Bremsscheibenmaterials (kein "Leichtmetall" oder was auch immer wie bei Rarenium), der feiner justierbaren Bremse (mehr Abstufungen) und weniger Wackeln der Spule/Achse (Rigid Support Drag ...wer kommt nur auf solche Bezeichnungen bei Shimano). Das "Spiel" in der Kurbel ist bei Rareniums und Twinpower an sich ident.

Allen Rarenium Käufern kann ich nur empfehlen zum 4000er Modell zu greifen wenn es zur Rute passt ..hab eine eingelaufene Rolle begutachtet, läuft einfach "geschmeidiger" als die 2500er und 3000er Rarenium Modelle. Aber an meine Leichte Spinnrute konnte ich halt keine 4000er hängen...

Das Schleppfischen werde ich aber wohl nicht betreiben mit den Rollen, dafür nehm ich lieber größere, welche eher dafür ausgelegt sind auch mal mit einem Waller fertig zu werden.

Sobald ich mit der Rarenium 2500er ein paar anständige Fische gefangen habe, werd ich mal einen kleinen Test schreiben. 

Allen Skeptikern gegenüber der Rarenium zum Trotz kann ich nur sagen, für den Preis ein faires Angebot, wenn man es mit anderen Herstellern vergleicht, Montagsmodelle lasse ich mal aussen vor, weil die gibts bei allen Herstellern. Ich würde sie mir in der 2500er Größe wieder kaufen zum leichten Spinnfischen alleine schon aus Gewichtsgründen.


PS: bitte keine Kommentare über Zink Bauteile der Twinpower FC.


----------



## Huchenfreak (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hab heute die Rarenium gekurbelt und war enttäuscht- die lief nicht gut. Wenn die alle so sind kommen die nie an eine Twin Power/Aspire ran meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hab heute die Rarenium gekurbelt und war enttäuscht- die lief nicht gut. Wenn die alle so sind kommen die nie an eine Twin Power/Aspire ran meiner Meinung nach.


 


das war bestimmt keine rarenium|supergri


spass beiseite wird wohl nen montagsmodell gewesen sein!


----------



## Fury87 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hab heute die Rarenium gekurbelt und war enttäuscht- die lief nicht gut. Wenn die alle so sind kommen die nie an eine Twin Power/Aspire ran meiner Meinung nach.




Also die rollt doch mehr als leicht und hat einen schönen lauf!


----------



## Bramo (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie Huchenfreak. Hab neulich zwei probegekurbelt und doll fand ich das jetzt nicht gerade.


----------



## Mocce (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Meine Twinpower FC kommt leider erst nächste Woche, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und hab mir noch eine Rarenium 4000 FA mitgenommen, läuft deutlich besser im Neuzustand als meine 2500 FA Rarenium, auch die Spule wackelt beim 4000er Modell weniger. Hier mal ein Bild der beiden:

@Huchenfreak, ich denke nicht das es das Ziel der Marketingabteilung von Shimano ist mit der Rarenium eine Twinpower oder Aspire zu verdrängen, da diese in einem ganz anderen Kundenkreis ihre Käufer finden. Nichts desto trotz läuft eine "eingelaufene" Rarenium welche ich kurz in der Testen konnte weit besser als eine neue Rarenium aus der Schachtel.


----------



## Tisie (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Mocce,

das ist normal, größere Rollen laufen meist besser als die kleineren und mit der Zeit laufen die Rollen besser als im Neuzustand. So zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung mit den besseren Shimanos.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Rocardoso spin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

was habt ihr denn da gekurbelt,...alte Forelle,...  

also ich finde auch die läuft leichter als leicht,...zum spinnfischen is die ideal,..also hatte zum anfang echt probleme von ner stradic auf die rarenium,...unterschied von tag u nacht!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...und mit der Zeit laufen die Rollen besser als im Neuzustand. So zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung mit den besseren Shimanos.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Meine auch. Shimanotypisch. Man sollte auch immer vor dem ersten Fischen zwei Tropfen Öl einfüllen...


----------



## Khaane (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Mocce,
> 
> das ist normal, größere Rollen laufen meist besser als die kleineren und mit der Zeit laufen die Rollen besser als im Neuzustand. So zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung mit den besseren Shimanos.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Komisch, bei meinen Aspires ist es genau andersrum - Die 2500er läuft absolut top (besser gehts wohl nicht mehr) und die 4000er läuft verglichen mit ner TP immer noch top, aber nicht so geschmeidig wie die 2500er. ;+


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die beiden Rollen kann man von der Übersetzung her überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Eine Stradic wird vom Gefühl und vom Anlaufwiederstand IMMER schwerer als eine Rarenium, TP oder sonstwas laufen - dafür hat sie eben den Vorteil des höheren Schnureinzuges - man muss eben wissen, was man will Leichtlauf oder Schnureinzug.....


 

Da hast du wohl recht,..aber beim DS zb is es nich wirklich wichtig wer den größeren schnurreinzug hat,...hauptsache leicht das Eisen,..   aber zum leicht jiggen u wobblern is die stradic natürlich wieder weit vorne !!!:m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

is halt so jedes rütchen kriegt sein röllchen!|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Umschrauben?

Und als nächstes kauft man dann womöglich eine E-Spule für andere Schnur, oder was? :c

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

so die rarenium hat ihren härtetest bestens bestanden! was drann war Plz 3-4 NRW-Kanäle!|supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Umschrauben?
> 
> Und als nächstes kauft man dann womöglich eine E-Spule für andere Schnur, oder was? :c
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



Wieso, bei der Rarenium ist eine E-Spule dabei. Ich finde das ganz praktisch, da ich meine 2500er an zwei Ruten nutzen werde. Momentan hängt sie an einer 2 - 9 g Rute mit einer 21er FC Hauptschnur, irgendwann werde ich mir noch eine leichte MeFo Rute zulegen und dann kommt sie da mit Geflecht ran.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wieso, bei der Rarenium ist eine E-Spule dabei. Ich finde das ganz praktisch, da ich meine 2500er an zwei Ruten nutzen werde. Momentan hängt sie an einer 2 - 9 g Rute mit einer 21er FC Hauptschnur, irgendwann werde ich mir noch eine leichte MeFo Rute zulegen und dann kommt sie da mit Geflecht ran.


 

kulturbanause:q


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Jop... bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig. Außer ich kauf mir noch eine 2500er, oder 1000er. Nur da ich keine lust hab für die 2 - 9 g "Spielzeugrute" viel Geld in die Rolle zu investieren, mach ich das so. Dann hab ich da ne gute Rolle dran und muss mich nicht über "Mist" ärgern. War eh so geplant, dass wenn ich an eine bessere (größere) Rolle komme die dann nur nehme, weil ich sie auf MeFo einsetzen kann. Ansonsten hätte ich ne günstigere 1000er genommen.


----------



## Mocce (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

@ WallerKalle04

Schöner Fang #6 Hast du den aus der Strömung gepumpt oder im Stillwasser gefangen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Mocce schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das es das Ziel der Marketingabteilung von Shimano ist mit der Rarenium eine Twinpower oder Aspire zu verdrängen, da diese in einem ganz anderen Kundenkreis ihre Käufer finden.



Welchen Kundenkreis ordnest du der jeweiligen Rolle denn zu?


----------



## Mocce (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Welchen Kundenkreis ordnest du der jeweiligen Rolle denn zu?


 
Also eine Rarenium 4000 FA bekam man zur Markteinführung für ca. 150 Euro.

Der Preis einer Twinpower FC zur Markteinführung lag deutlich über 200 Euro.

Eine Aspire wiederrum war zur Markteinführung nicht unter 300 Euro zu haben.

Das sind 3 verschiedenen Preissegmente in meinen Augen.
Die Rarenium liegt preislich eher an einer Stradic als an einer Twinpower oder Aspire zu deren Markteinführung.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich eine Rarenium nie mit einer Aspire oder Twinpower vergleichen, auch wenn die Aspire Rollen jetzt abverkauft werden um die 200 Euro.

Desweiteren ist die Rarenium eine auf Leichtbau getrimmte Rolle, mit welcher man "ermüdungsfreier" länge Zeit fischen kann. Ich würde so weit gehn und behaupte Shimano versucht auch den Kundenkreis von Frauen damit auszubauen aufgrund der Leichtbauweise. Auch wenn das ein relativ kleiner Kundenkreis ist.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

leichte strömung!


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Mocce schrieb:


> Ich würde so weit gehn und behaupte Shimano versucht auch den Kundenkreis von Frauen damit auszubauen aufgrund der Leichtbauweise. Auch wenn das ein relativ kleiner Kundenkreis ist.



Geiles Statement! :q:q:q

Bitte 22,50 € in die Macho- und Chauvinistenkasse!

Eine neue Serie "Shimano-F - Shimano Feminin"


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Mocce schrieb:


> Das sind 3 verschiedenen Preissegmente in meinen Augen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Desweiteren ist die Rarenium eine auf Leichtbau getrimmte Rolle, mit welcher man "ermüdungsfreier" länge Zeit fischen kann. Ich würde so weit gehn und behaupte Shimano versucht auch den Kundenkreis von Frauen damit auszubauen aufgrund der Leichtbauweise. Auch wenn das ein relativ kleiner Kundenkreis ist.



Preissegment an sich definiert ja keinen eigener Kundenstamm ... Preissegment ist immer noch mit spezifischen Attributen begründet ... und die sollten im Rollenbau mehr als nur in der Anzahl der Kugellager gelagert sein (was aber zumindest mal ein spezifische Attribut ist).

Leichtbauweise für Frauen ... vll. kommt nun ja meine Frau auch zum Angeln |supergri ... das weiß ich hoffentl. zu verhindern ... aber ernstens: du mußt das nur noch Herrn Shimanki für seine Werbestrategie mitteilen, weil er es bisher selbst vergessen hat ...

Fazit:
also: Rarenium scheidet für mich aus, dazu bin ich zu männlich ...
und die restl. Wahl zw. den Rollen entscheidet der Inhalt meines Geldbeutels im Laden ...

das kann es alleine nicht sein


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab grad auf einem Foto eine 4000er Rarenium gesehen. Sah ganz schön riesig aus, oder trügt das nur?! Eine 4000er Stradic FC sieht von der Größe noch nicht so riesig aus, eine Sahara 4000 ist ein dickes Ding.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Um ja nicht UMSCHRAUBEN zu müssen, hatte ich mir ja für die neue Mefo-Flitsche die 3000er bestellt - und Heute hat sie mir mein Dealer in die Hand gedrückt - geiles Teil - jetzt muss nur noch der passende Fisch beißen



Du weiß, dass auf die 2500er mehr Schnur geht? Das war für mich der Grund, keine C3000S Rarenium zu nehmen, sondern die 2500er. 

Da ich zum MeFo-Angeln eh immer Rolle und Rute getrennt transportiere, muss ich eh Schrauben, von daher passt das so ganz gut.


----------



## Tisie (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> so die rarenium hat ihren härtetest bestens bestanden! was drann war Plz 3-4 NRW-Kanäle!|supergri


Petri Heil zur "Kugel", der hat sicher ganz gut Druck gemacht?!

Meine 2500er Rarenium (mit 1x10er + 1x12er Fireline) wartet immer noch auf ihren ersten Einsatz :g ... ich hoffe mal, daß die Eiszeit noch vor Beginn der Zanderschonzeit endet (wobei dann auch mein anderes neues Schätzchen (Curado 201 E7) um Aufmerksamkeit bettelt) |rolleyes

Übrigens: der Sinn der 3000er Größe und ihrer Bezeichnung erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn die nur 'ne flachere Spule hat und ansonsten der 2500er entspricht, wäre doch 2500S als Name passender, oder?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> der Spulendurchmesser der 3000er liegt bei 46mm


Bei der 2500er auch (Außendurchmesser).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

zuerst wollte ich mir die Stradic zum Sbiroangeln holen. Am Sonntag auf der Messe habe ich (wieder) eine Rarenium gekurbelt und habe mich gefragt wieso ich überhaupt die Stradic wollte ... 

Bei genaueren Hinsehen vielen mir aber die alten Bedenken wieder ein - der Kurbelgriff!

Der Kurbelgriff ist zwar ganz nett, im Winter nicht so kalt wie Plastik oder Metall aber ich befürchte fast dass dieser Moosgummigriff doch sehr schmutzempfindlich ist. Gerade beim Sbiroangeln mit div. Teigsorten bleibt es nicht aus dass sich am Finger vielleicht nocht reste befinden und ich weis nicht wie gut der Moosgummigriff dass dann aufnimmt bzw. wieder zu reinigen ist.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dazu schon ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mocce (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zuerst wollte ich mir die Stradic zum Sbiroangeln holen. Am Sonntag auf der Messe habe ich (wieder) eine Rarenium gekurbelt und habe mich gefragt wieso ich überhaupt die Stradic wollte ...
> 
> ...


 
Absolut richtig. Aber angeblich ist der Kurbelgriff auswechselbar so das man einen neuen Moosgummi draufschieben kann. Aber frag mich nicht was der für einen Preis hat.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Wollt ihr das Teil in die Vitrine legen oder angeln?

Jeder Griff mit dem individuellen Lieblings-Teig dekoriert - ist doch auch mal was!


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wollt ihr das Teil in die Vitrine legen oder angeln?
> 
> Jeder Griff mit dem individuellen Lieblings-Teig dekoriert - ist doch auch mal was!



Ich finde das Halten eines  nassen Moogummigriffs bei Ruten schon nicht unbedingt als toll - wenn der dann auch noch mit Fischblut und -schleim eingesaut war ist dass so richtig lecker ... Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen.

Ich sehe bis auf eine Gewichtseinsparung von 5g und dass vielleicht es bei Kälte etwas angenehmer als ein Plastikknauf ist nur Nachteile. Vorallem wenn man mit der Rute mal durchs "Unterholz" muß und dann mit dem Moosgummi an irgendwelchen Stäucher hängen bleibt ist das zum einen nervig und zum andern dürfte das der Griff wohl nicht so lange aushalten.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie angelt ihr eigentlich, dass ihr ständig Fischschleim an die Rolle bringt?? Für solche Fälle habe ich nen *Lappen* in der Tasch und soviel Zeit, mir die Finger abzuwischen..... Selbst bei einem Wett-/Hegefischen sau ich mir mein Tackle nicht so wie von Dir beschrieben ein - es dauert keine 10 Sekunden, sich die Finger an einem *Lappen* abzuwischen



Was für ein Lappen? Hast du keine Hose an? 


Man dann den Knauf einfach austauschen. Was der dann kostet wird wohl ein Shimanohändler in Erfahrung bringen können und vor allem welcher passt.


----------



## Fury87 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich will mir eine Shimano Rarenium 2500er kaufen! Aber wenn ich hier lese, dass sich einige leute sorgen machen, ob die rolle einen großen fischt übersteht, dann frage ich mich ob ich mir die rolle wirklich kaufen soll?

Die rolle soll an eine "Daiwa Infinity Q Jigger 2,70m 7-28gr" dran! Und ich würde damit hauptsächlich Am kanal und kleineren seen Angeln! Köder wären: 7-12cm Lange wobbler und Gummifische bis 13cm mit 5-14gr jigköpfen!

Muss ich mir da sorgen machen? Oder kann ich die rolle beruhigt kaufen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich bezweifle das ein Hecht die Rolle in die Knie zwingt. Bis darauf das sie doch vielleicht rein theoretisch irgendwie evtl. ggf. nicht ganz so stabil sein könnte, hat noch keiner irgendein brauchbares Argument vorgebracht.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

hab mit der 4000er nen 30pfund karpfen bezwungen!


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

da würde ich mir wirklich keine sorgen machen, nur weil die rolle so leicht ist, ist sie nicht gleich unstabil


----------



## Fury87 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe sie mir jetzt Gekauft! #6


----------



## Jason V (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hab die 2500er zum Zander Wobblern. Hat schon einige überstanden, und läuft bestens! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich will mir eine Shimano Rarenium 2500er kaufen! Aber wenn ich hier lese, dass sich einige leute sorgen machen, ob die rolle einen großen fischt übersteht, dann frage ich mich ob ich mir die rolle wirklich kaufen soll?
> 
> Die rolle soll an eine "Daiwa Infinity Q Jigger 2,70m 7-28gr" dran! Und ich würde damit hauptsächlich Am kanal und kleineren seen Angeln! Köder wären: 7-12cm Lange wobbler und Gummifische bis 13cm mit 5-14gr jigköpfen!
> 
> Muss ich mir da sorgen machen? Oder kann ich die rolle beruhigt kaufen?




Eine PN: 

Titel: Bitte antworten! 
22.05.2010
10:11



			
				Fury87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir eine Shimano Rarenium 2500er kaufen! Aber  wenn ich hier lese, dass sich einige leute sorgen machen, ob die rolle  einen großen fischt übersteht, dann frage ich mich ob ich mir die rolle  wirklich kaufen soll?
> 
> Die rolle soll an eine "Daiwa Infinity Q Jigger 2,70m 7-28gr" dran! Und  ich würde damit hauptsächlich Am kanal und kleineren seen Angeln! Köder  wären: 7-12cm Lange wobbler und Gummifische bis 13cm mit 5-14gr  jigköpfen!
> 
> Muss ich mir da sorgen machen? Oder kann  ich die rolle beruhigt kaufen?




Was bist du denn für ein Ar*** ? Weder Hallo noch sonstwas in der PN, ballerst vermutlich jeden mit so einer PN voll, der ne Rarenium hat und ich Trottel bin auch noch so nett und antworte... Hätte ich mal vorher ins Board geguckt.


----------



## Fury87 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Weil ich mich schnell entscheiden musste ob ich die rolle nehm, oder auch nicht! Darum habe ich alle angesprochen die vielleicht ihre erfahrungen mit der Rarenium gemacht haben!

Wenn das für dich unfreundlich rüber kam, dann tut es mir leid! #6


----------



## kaizr (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Was machen Eure Rarenium`s ? Sind die noch am leben?

Habe ein 4000er und überlege auch noch die kleiner 2500er zu kaufen.

Nun habt ihr die ja eine Saison zum Teil im Einsatz gehabt.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Die ganze Saison bei mindestens 4-12 Stunden fischen in der Woche gefischt und sie lööp noch:q.

Vllt. ein bisscehn Background dazu:

Rute: 2-12gr Skeletor

Einsatzgebiet: Alles, sprich Topwater, Finesse-Rigs, Drop-Shot, Wobbeln.

Fische: Hechte bis 60cm, Barsche bis 41cm, Rapfen bis 65cm und eine verlorene Zandette.

Ach ja, bei der gloreichen Idee meines Kumpels (Beim Topwatern lief nüx) Mit Pose und Brot zu fischen gab das auch noch Brassen bis 65cm.

Und Forellschen aus dem Puff gab es auch noch einige und einen Saibling.



Wie gesagt, die Rolle ist wirklich top und ich mag sie fast lieber als meine Twinpower.



Gruß


Jan Peter


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Shit. :q
Ich war gestern bei meinem Tackler, ne neue Rolle für meine Handmade Ruten suchen (Rute war mit). Gleich ne Rarenium rangeschraubt... passt perfekt und ist schön leicht. #q

Eigentlich habe ich ne kleine Abneigung gegen Shimano weil die echt lahm bei der Garantieabwicklung sind aber jetzt muss ich echt mal überlegen :k

JP, läuft sie noch wie neu, oder braucht sie "neues Fett", wie du es nennst :q


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Jochen, KAUFEN!!:q



JP


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Nööö, vielleicht wirds auch ne Stella :q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Was machen Eure Rarenium`s ? Sind die noch am leben?
> 
> Habe ein 4000er und überlege auch noch die kleiner 2500er zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


 

sie läuft und läuft und läuft#6


----------



## grazy04 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nööö, vielleicht wirds auch ne Stella :q



da ergibt sich auch nur ein marginaler Unterschied :q


----------



## kaizr (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

huhu,

habt ihr noch n Tip wo sie grad günstig ist? Bei Moritz aktuell für 140, sowie auch beim Kassel Angelcenter.

Hat noch jmd nen heißten Tip?

MfG !


----------



## Davidd (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte die Rolle vor einigen Wochen zurückgegeben, da sie für mein Empfinden ziemlich laute Schleifgeräusche beim Kurbeln von sich gegeben hat. Nun habe ich mir das Teil noch mal bei einem anderen Händler bestellt, was allerdings rein gar nichts gebracht hat, da die neue Rolle ebenso schleift wie die alte. Das An/Ausschalten der Rücklaufsperre hat keinerlei Auswirkung auf das Geräusch.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine Rolle in dieser Preisklasse so schlecht läuft?! 

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Es handelt sich bei beiden Artikeln um die 2500er Größe.

Gruß David


----------



## Fury87 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Also ich habe über keine Rolle so wenig schlechtes Gelesen wie über die Rarenium! Meine lässt sich Butter weich Kurbeln und ist dazu noch leise! Also ich höre da nichts beim Kurbeln.

Ich Habe sie jetzt ca.8 Monate und sie war schon sehr oft im Einsatz! Ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen!

Also Vielleicht hast Du 2 "Montags-modelle" erwischt! |bigeyes


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Meine schleift nicht und schlieff auch noch nie. Ebenfalls eine 2500er.


----------



## Davidd (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Alles klar, danke.

Bin ja mal gespannt wie oft ich die noch umtauschen muss|uhoh:


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Moin,
ich habe am Donnerstag meine 2500er Rarenium bekommen!
Ist das normal das die laute Laufgeräusche macht?
Hier noch ein Video dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=FfvWAlcu4WA

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagt ob das so normal ist!


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Darf ich die einschicken wenn die zu laut ist oder kann der Laden sagen das er die nicht annimmt?


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Keiner?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich höre da keine lauten Geräusche.


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

So laut sind die auch nicht!
Aber bei meiner Twinpower hört man garnichts und wenn man mit der angelt hat man immer dieses Drehgeräusch!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Geh zum Tackledealer, nimm die Twinpower mit, kurble beide und frag ihn wie es sein kann das die Rarenium lauter ist. Das "nicht so laut" macht mir jetzt Angst. Ich hab mir grad den Clip runtergeladen und über meine Bose laufen lassen und höre immer noch nichts was sich ungewöhnlich anhört.


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Die Geräusche sind auch normal aber meiner meiner Meinung nach zu laut!
Wenn ich die Schnur einhole höre ich bei meiner Twinpower nichts nur bei meiner Rarenium das Laufgeräusch!


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ganz ehrlich: bei der Geschwindigkeit hört man bei jeder Rolle was. Das ist total normal.


----------



## Renner1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Bei meiner ist es aber auch wenn ich ganz langsam einkurbel!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Dann fahr mit der Twinpower und Rarenium zum Tackledealer und lass es ihn hören. Sofern er da irgendwas hört.


----------



## Renner1 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Sonst noch jemand?
Hier ein Video von der Rarenium und Twinpower im Vergleich!
1. Twinpower und 2. Rarenium


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ja nun... ist nix besonderes. Dass du keine Rarenium mit einer TP vergleichen kannst, solltest du wissen. Kannst ja nochmal eine Stella daneben halten.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Chrizzi hat völlig recht.
Ne Rarenium ist halt keine Twin Power, son paar Geräusche sind völlig normal. 

Und so extrem wirst du eine Rolle beim Fischen nie kurbeln!

Und ne Stella macht auch warnehmbare Geräusche, ganz ohne Reibung kann nichts laufen.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich denke der große Unterschied hier, wird das Gehäuse machen. Wäre die Rarenium ebenfalls aus Metall wäre die vermutlich leiser. Wie auch immer, da ist nichts unnormales dran. Wenn man so pingelig ist, sollte man sind eine Stella oder vergleichbares kaufen.


----------



## Renner1 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

und warum steht auf der Seite voher das die Rolle ohne Geräusche läuft??
Dann ist das ja nicht normal!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Geräusche macht JEDE Rolle. Und deine Rarenium macht halt keine auffällig lauten Geräusche. Das ist völlig normal. Ich sehe auf der vorherigen Seite nichts von "ohne Geräusche laufen"...

Ich weiß gar nicht warum du so einen Aufstand machst, wartest du darauf das einer sagt: "Ja, die Rolle ist zu laut!", oder wie? |kopfkrat 

Die Rolle ist völlig in Ordnung, da ist nichts kaput.


----------



## Renner1 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Lese mal den Beitrag von Fury NR.111


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Also ich habe über keine Rolle so wenig schlechtes Gelesen wie über die Rarenium! Meine lässt sich Butter weich Kurbeln und ist dazu noch leise! Also ich höre da nichts beim Kurbeln.
> 
> Ich Habe sie jetzt ca.8 Monate und sie war schon sehr oft im Einsatz! Ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen!
> 
> Also Vielleicht hast Du 2 "Montags-modelle" erwischt! |bigeyes




Was steht da schlimmes drin? Deine Rolle ist nicht laut - sieh's ein. Wie gesagt, wenn du wirklich so pingelig bist tausch das Ding um und kauf eine TP oder irgendwas noch leiseres.


----------



## iltis05 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Jetzt nimm halt die Ka..rolle und geh damit zum Händler,wenn du meinst  das sie zu laut ist oder nicht richtig läuft.Du hast Garantie drauf,und  du wirst dich zuerst mal die meinungs deines Dealers anhören sollen.Und  dann könnt ihr zusammen entscheiden was passiert.Sie kann sich  einlaufen,aber das sie völlig geräuscglos laufen wird wird nie  vorkommen.Meine macht auch leichte geräusche von beginn an,aber das ist  meiner meinung normal.Und war bisher bei alles Rareniums gleich.Mei  Mitchel mag pro lite 500 habt ich auch zurüch geschickt,sie läuft schwer  an.Die sollen nachsehen und dann werde ich hörn was los ist.Entweder ne  neue oder ne Gutschrift und aus die Maus.
Aber so richtig wird dir hier keiner zu deiner befriedigung,antworten oder helfen könne.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## gnideR (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

schau dir mal die neue stratic an ist zwar bis jetzt ausschlieslich in amerika erhältlich aber hier (link) gibt es sie für nen sehr guten preis                                          http://http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....ption=&x=0&y=0
:vik:


----------



## winne77 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hab heute meine 4000er Rarenium bekommen.
Hab sie gleich mal begutachtet und gekurbelt.
Leider musste ich feststellen das sie schleifgeräusche macht.
Legt sich das mit der Zeit oder soll ich se gleich umtauschen.
Bei manchen Rollen ist es so das sie nach einer gewissen Zeit ruhiger und leiser laufen.


----------



## kaizr (20. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

ich habe auch eine 4000er und die machte am Anfang keine Geräusche.

Ich bin allerdings mit der Rolle super zufrieden. Sie wickelt nahezu perfekt und überlebt auch langes Fischen mit 50g Köpfen + 15cm GuFi.

Sie hat auch einige Vollbäder in der Ostsee hinter sich und alles funktioniert. Ich habe sie danach auch mit Süßwasser abgewaschen und ein wenig hochwertige Öl nachgefettet (Quantum Hot Sauce).

Ich würde sie an Deiner Stelle umtauschen, denn normal ist das nicht. Jedoch sind Geräusche ja auch subjektiv.

MfG


----------



## GuidoOo (21. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Meine 4000er Rare schleift seit kurzer Zeit ganz gemein...
Hoffe es ist nur das Schnurlaufröllchen was den Geist nach 1,5 Jahren Hardcoreangeln aufgegeben hat, Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ansonsten immer noch mehr als zufrieden mit der Rolle!


----------



## Zeroalex (11. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
Ich wollte die Rarenium eventuell zum pilken kaufen.
Hält sie das aus oder sollte man lieber zu einer Stradic ci4 oder der Atlantis greifen?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Zeroalex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte die Rarenium eventuell zum pilken kaufen.
> Hält sie das aus oder sollte man lieber zu einer Stradic ci4 oder der Atlantis greifen?


 

Moin, Warum soll die Rarenium Ci4 anderes sein als die Stradic Ci4 von gehäuse her ?? 
Dir wurde schon im Stradic Ci4 tröööt gesagt, warum man sie lieber nicht zum Pilken nehmen sollte. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Rarenium Ci4  Kauf dir zum Pilken lieber die Atlantis. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Gxldi1976 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

schau mal zu Ebay dort bekommst eine Atlantis einiges günstiger als eine Stradic oder eine Rarerium mit ein wenig geduld beim ersteigern. 6000 Atlantis ging für 110 € z.b. weg. meine 4000 kostete mich dort 124 €


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Also ich muss sagen ich find die Rolle top! 

Hab die 4000er für 128€ gekauft, da schleift nix und die läuft wie ein (Zitat KK: "Butterfässchen"). 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mich der weiche Lauf sehr irritiert. Ich fische sonst mit einer weissen 3000er Stradic. Da muss ich schon fester kurberl wenn ich nen gummi mit 20gr bewegen will. Die Rolle hat allerdings auch ne Übersetzung von 6:1. Die Rarenium hat glaube ich 4,8:1 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und da kurbel ich fröhlich vor mich hin. Gaaanz locker!

Kann das so ein krasser Unterschied beim Kraftaufwand sein? Nur wegen der Übersetzung?


----------



## e!k (12. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich find die Rolle top!
> 
> Hab die 4000er für 128€ gekauft, da schleift nix und die läuft wie ein (Zitat KK: "Butterfässchen").
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist bei der Stradic vollkommen normal. Die hat halt einen Ankurbelwiderstand. Wenn sie allerdingsangekurbelt ist läuft sie sehr weich. Sollte das bei dir anders sein hast du einen defekt.


----------



## kaizr (12. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich kann auch weiterhin nur positives von dieser Rolle berichten. Derzeit sind zwei in meinem Besitz. Eine fürs Salzwasserspinnfischen vom Boot und Ufer aus. Eine wird ausschließlich im Süßwasser gefischt.

Beide habe die gleichen äußerlichen Erscheinungen. Sie sehen aus wie am ersten Tag. Ich pflege die Rollen nur mit Süßwasser nach gebrauch und ein wenig hochwertiges Öl. Sonst nichts!

Top Rolle für wenig Geld im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen dieser Preisklasse. Allerdings ist eine Fireblood, Aspire oder aber Stelle um einiges geschmeidiger im Lauf. Ebenso wie eine Certate oder Infinity. Aber das ist auch ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen.

TIGHT LINES !


----------



## fischforsch (13. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
ich hatte mir die 4000er Rarenium bestellt. Beim ersten Test jedoch festgestellt daß die Kurbel bei festgehaltenem Rotor, am Kurbelknauf gut 2mm Spiel hatte. Also umgetauscht und nun wackelt bei der neuen Rolle die Kurbel genauso. Ansonsten liefen die Rollen wie Butter, was den Eindruck des Fehlers nur noch verstärkt hat. Meine Frage ist nun, ob bei euren Rollen ein ähnliches Spiel festzustellen ist, oder ob mir mein Versandhandel einfach nur 2.klassige Ware geschickt hat?
LG fischforsch


----------



## Rais (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

muss den Thread  mal hochholen. Hab zu Weihnachten ne 2500er Rarenium geschenkt bekommen. Bin vom Lauf etc. auch recht begeistert. Das Problem ist, dass bei meiner Rolle die Spule doch etliche mm Spiel besitzt, das heißt, ich kann sie nach oben und unten bewegen. Insgesamt bewegt sich dabei die gesamte Achse auf der die Spule sitzt mit. Das wirkt sich natürlich auch negativ auf das Wickelbild aus, welches sich ungleichmäßig gestaltet...
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Was kann ich tun? Direkt an Shimano wenden? War leider ein Privatkauf meines Dads bei e...y. 

Gruß, |wavey:

Rais


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ganz dumme Frage, Rais, aber ich muss die dir stellen, weils es mir mit meiner Rarenium genau so erging.
Hast du die Kurbel denn überhaupt festgezogen?
Es hilft hier wenig nur die Schraube der Kurbel fest zu ziehen.

Halt mal die Schraube fest und Kurbel einfach.
Erst dann zieht sich alles fest und sitzt auch so, wie es soll.

Gruß


----------



## rotrunna (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

hab ne 4000er an einer baitjigger xh, bisher keine Probleme, top rolle

aber Vorsicht, ich habe schon die eine Abdeckung verloren und hab mir ne neue besorgt. das ist die, die auf der anderen Seite der Kurbel ist


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Das Gewinde der Kappe ist wirklich ein bisschen kurz geraten, da braucht es nicht viel bis sie abfällt. Ich hab sie bei meiner Rolle mit etwas Kleber gesichert.


----------



## Rais (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

@ subzero: Ja hab ich natürlich. Es geht auch nicht um die Kurbel, die hat ganz wenig bis fast gar kein Spiel. Mein Problem ist, dass sich die Spule mitsamt der Achse auf der diese sitzt einige mm nach oben und unten bewegen lässt und es deswegen zu einem ungleichmäßigem Wickelbild kommt.

Dass die Abdeckung gegenüber der Kurbel leicht abgeht hab ich auch  bemerkt....

Gruß,

Rais


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
Kann sein das es hier schon drinsteht, aber ist zum Zanderangeln an weihern mit ner 50 oder 60g wg und 13cm gufis an köpfen von 10 bis 21g die 4000er oder die 2500er besser geignet

ps. Wir haben einen einzigartigen Hechtbestand und an den Stausee soll sie auchmal mit

LG und DankE


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

4000er


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Danke,
Kann man die den billiger als 140€ bekommen?

LG


----------



## winni2 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*



Mocce schrieb:


> ...
> hab mich nun für eine TP 4000 FC entschieden aufgrund des Bremsscheibenmaterials (kein "Leichtmetall" oder was auch immer wie bei Rarenium), der feiner justierbaren Bremse (mehr Abstufungen) und weniger Wackeln der Spule/Achse (_*Rigid Support Drag*_ ...wer kommt nur auf solche Bezeichnungen bei Shimano).
> ...



Hat die Twin Power FC wirklich dieses "Rigid Support Drag" System?
Das ist doch unter anderem dieses großes dicke Zahnrad  auf der Spulenachse, dass die Spule  bei wenig Bremswirkung nicht wackelt. Weil auf den Explosionszeichnungen immer nur das normale kleine dünne Zahnrad, vor den drei Unterlegscheiben für die Anpassung der Schnurrverlegung, abgebildet ist.
War das evtl. immer nur ein Druckfehler in den Shimano Katalogen 2009-2011 wo das Rigid Support Drag für die Twin Power FC und Stradic FC aufgeführt ist.
Könnte zufällig mal jemand ein Foto von der Spulenachse der Twin Power FC oder Strdic FC machen.
Gruß

edit.: Hab selbst mal ein paar Fotos im Netz gefunden. Und bin der Meinung, dass das kein Rigid Support Drag System bei der Twin Power FC ist. Zum Vergleich auch ein Foto von der Twin Power 4000 CI4 die das System hat.


----------



## tyirian (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium ci4 Erfahrungen?*

Ich grabe diesen alten thread aus der Vergessenheit aus, da ich auf der Suche nach der Rarenium CI (C14) bin.

Leider könnte ich bei keinem Shop die ältere Version finden. Mussten dies aus dem Sortiment der Shops entfernt werden?

Kennt jemand noch Quellen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------

